# My Husband & My Hedgie....



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

This was after a foot bath, but before nail stealing began last night. She was so funny. She has never done this with him, and he was scared to death she was going to try to nip at him.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Omg this made me laugh for so many reasons

1. your husband rubbing his beard against roxie lol hilarious
2. the fact that she's annoiting just by the taste of his beard lol
3. you guys are watching family guy 

Love this!! SOOO CUTE!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

That is the best thing I have seen all day! My bf has a big, bushy beard...He doesn't hold Link much though. I wonder if I can knock him (the bf) out long enough to see if Link will do this too! LOL :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Mmmmmm....beard. :lol: :lol: 

Very sweet. This will be their special little thing now.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I loved the video  It was so sweet too that he likes interacting with the hedgie too and that you were all hanging out together


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

One of our girls likes to lick our ears then she self annoints. Your hedgie family member is a doll. Great video and great ending to my day. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: What a great video! She is goofy. Thanks for sharing <3


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, I just love Roxie! You guys make me laugh when you talk about "nail stealing!"


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hahah! That's hilarious! Amelia likes to crawl in Jason's shorts... all the time.


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

OUCH.... In his shorts?????? Yikes, I don't think Joel would sit still for that. It was all he could do to have her so close to his face. lol.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

She slowly crawls up to hide, and he sits perfectly still as I laugh hysterically.


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

That is too funny! I must admit though, I jumped a little when I saw the title because my name is Roxie and my lover's name is Joe. Haha! Very close!

I should see what Thaddy would do in my lover's beard!


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

That video is so precious! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------

